# Eheim 2080 for a 350L tank ??



## BIN578 (7 May 2013)

Am just wondering who has used these filters and if they are enough for filtering a 350L tank ?


----------



## ian_m (7 May 2013)

Enough for what ? You haven't stated.

Enough for two Neon Tetras ? Enough for high tech planted ? Enough for low tech planted ?

2080 is rated 1700lph, if you want high tech planted you need a flow of x10 volume, ie 3500lph. So for high tech planted is not enough.


----------



## biffster (7 May 2013)

can i ask a question here i know i am new to the planted tank scene but why 
do hight tech planted tanks need such a high volume turn over of water 
we were and long as a filter turns over the tank volume between 14 to 16 
times an hour why so hight for the hight tech


----------



## ian_m (7 May 2013)

Mainly to get the CO2 distribution all around the tank. Some people have got away with smaller filters and power heads to increase the flow/water movement, but generally x10 rule is the place to start.

The x10 rule also allows for the fact that most filters flow rates are quoted when empty of media, possibly dropping to 1/2 the quoted rate when full of dirty media. So aim for x10 from pump and filter specifications and generally enough overhead/excess to not cause issues.

I had 2100litres/hour (2 filters) on my 180litre tank and it was soon pretty obvious some plants in some places in the planted tank were suffering CO2 issues (ie lack of). Moving the drop checker to the affected area revealed the problem.

So a 3000litre/hour power head fixed that issue. I put it on a timer so only on when CO2 is on, so as to give the fish a rest


----------



## biffster (7 May 2013)

but surly more water move means more co2 been depleted 
it must have to be water movement without braking the surface of 
the water yes


----------



## sanj (7 May 2013)

I use a single 2180 on a 700 litre but this is coupled with 2x powerheads to increase the turnover.


----------



## BIN578 (7 May 2013)

sanj said:


> I use a single 2180 on a 700 litre but this is coupled with 2x powerheads to increase the turnover.


 
Thanks Sanj, so the filter itself keeps your water clean and then you use the powerheads for extra flow for CO2 distribution right ?  My tank does not have CO2 added, it only has low tech plants and about 12 2" fish in it.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 May 2013)

The 10X rule is primarily aimed at CO2 injected tanks. If you are not enriching CO2 then ignore the rule and use whatever filter or pumps you want.

Cheers,


----------



## biffster (7 May 2013)

ceg does the same rule apply to low tech tanks and plants


----------



## Alastair (7 May 2013)

biffster said:


> ceg does the same rule apply to low tech tanks and plants


 
No you can use much less flow on a low tech


----------



## Alastair (7 May 2013)

BIN578 said:


> Am just wondering who has used these filters and if they are enough for filtering a 350L tank ?



Youll be fine with that size filter on your low tech. Im going to be using just one 2080 on my new tank which will be about 600 litres. 
My last low tech I only ran 2 times flow


----------



## BIN578 (7 May 2013)

Alastair said:


> Youll be fine with that size filter on your low tech. Im going to be using just one 2080 on my new tank which will be about 600 litres.
> My last low tech I only ran 2 times flow


 
Thanks, the key will be keeping the water clean.  As long as its up to that job I will be happy


----------



## sanj (7 May 2013)

Hi, yes I inject CO2, so as others have said the filter will be great for your set up.


----------



## sciencefiction (8 May 2013)

You probably shouldn't listen to me because I like overfiltering tanks but more filtration won't hurt either for redundancy or water clarity, or stability. 10x in filter flow per manufacturer's specifications is tolerated by most fish because in reality it's half that and I have way more filtration than that on a tank similar size. The tiniest of fry survive fine.  
If budget is tight, then one of these filters will probably do unless the tank gets heavily stocked with fish but I wouldn't dare rely on one filter for a 350 litre tank unless you have a spare.
It's also hard eliminating dead spots with just one filter in bigger tanks.
In a planted tank you can get away with less filter flow and supplement with powerhead flow but in a non-planted tank you'd want more filtration as there are no plants to help with the water quality.


----------



## RolyMo (12 May 2013)

Sorry Noob on the scene.

This thread resonates, so thanks to the original poster BIN578 for doing so.

I currently have  a RIO180 with the inbuilt kit filter, powerhead and heater all in one box sitting in the back right of the tank. The tank is a high tech tank (one that has CO2 injected into the water column and T5 lights), and medium planted.
I have learnt over the year from the posts and very nice people on this forum that CO2, flow, light and ferts are very important in maintaining a healthy tank. Oh and frequent water changes (slap wrist for forgetting that one).
As I dont have  a spray bar (just the outlet pipe from the filter pointing from backright to front centre of the tank I have been thinking how do I get a spray bar. I was fast coming to the conclusion that an Enheim would be a good option as BIN578 was concluding.

But I am confused. I am correct (using the 10x rule) that even the Enheim Professional 3 1200 rated at 1700l/hr is not going to be sufficient for a 180l tank. I was hoping to get something that might have a bit of longevity if I ever wanted to get a bigger tank in the future? Or am in fact correct in thinking that I would need 2 of these puppies to get the throughput and flow correct?
I have just checked the rating on the Juwel Bioflow3 that is the kit one in my tank. Rated at 600l/hr!!!

Cheers
R


----------



## Alastair (12 May 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Sorry Noob on the scene.
> 
> This thread resonates, so thanks to the original poster BIN578 for doing so.
> 
> ...



Hi rolymo 

I think you'll find the 2080 more than enough for your 180. 
Youll be just under ten times flow but don't forget also that these filters have a huge media volume compared to most. 

The 10x rule is just a guide line to follow 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------

